# blackwidow Can-am prequel



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is Jay Sydocks blackwidow prequel video 






this video was filmed before all the mods done to his black widow of today and the thing still wings check out his bike of today


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

wow.


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks man!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome as always!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Polaris!!!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Stuff.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Keep em comin Litmmpro.... I love the vids you post bud, always got awesome footage. Wish you could come shoot our group sometime lol. I especially love that Black Widow Canam, I'd trade my brute up for that thing ANY day!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks buddy means alot!! and I agree with you wish i could sell my honda for that bike lol.. I noticed your from Texas, I was actually just there in October I was flown down to go film at Mudcreek in Jacksonville.. Had an awesome time have you ever been there?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup been to Mud Creek one time, believe it was year before last for Mudstock. I go to River Run quite frequently though which is only few miles away off 79.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Killer vid as always man!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Yup been to Mud Creek one time, believe it was year before last for Mudstock. I go to River Run quite frequently though which is only few miles away off 79.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Oh really ya i was there for Mudtobefest they called it, pretty cool but by what the highlifter guys where telling me Mud Nationals is the one to go to..


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> Killer vid as always man!


Thanks!!!


----------

